# sniffing



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi hope you can help  my son is almost 6 normally healthy. the thing is he started to sniff all the time  every 10 secconds and its driving me insane. even his school has picked up on this. I have tried everything to make him stop. but last week my gp noticed he has unusually large toncils and sugested having them removed. could this be behind the sniffing? like an adanoyd (sp) problem maybe any sugestions would be very helpfull 


Thank you!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It could be related to adenoids, but they usually reduce in size by age 5yrs so it's unusual! Has he actually had a cold or anything or is it a habit?? Did you mention this to your gp??

Nic
Xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

This has been going now for 6 to 8m. I'm waiting for his ENT app witch is taking forever. He has had alergy meds sprays ect. I did think it was a habbit so ignored it. Made a game to see how long he could stop ect and nothing at all works.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I would wait to see what ent suggest then Hun, it's good that you already have a referral in place, when was he refered? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

It was around christmas time. The GP said there could be up to 18 week wait.  I hope not though. Thanks for your reply 

Kelli

Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah everyone has to be seen in an 18 weeks time frame now, hopefully I won't be that long, let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I've had a call this afternoon with a cancerlation for monday the 17th. So that's better than I expected 

Ill Let you know how he gets on x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

That's good news, yeah please do let me know 

Nic
Xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi just a quick update tonsils and adenoids are being removed next month. Iv got to ring at 11am tomorrow to get our date and time. The sniffing is due to very enlarged adenoids and his deep breathing at night is apnoea. The hole at the back of his throat is tiny the size of a straw. He wont be a day case as he is alergic to ibrufen and will need morphine. He said 2 days if he is ok. With the apnoea they like to keep an eye on them. At least I've got answers Now. Awh my poor boy  maybe we will get our 1st full night sleep in 6 years once its over though 

Thanks for your quick replys 

Kelli x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm glad you got answers and a solid plan Kelli, that's good news, just out of interest where are you based ?

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I'm really pleased it's being sorted so quickly for you xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Thank you! Ill pop back and update once its all over and he's back on his feet. Let you know if it was a sucsess

Kellli

Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I've no doubt that it will be xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

25th of april is our date. there letting me get his birthday over 1st 


Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah that's good news, have a lovely time for his birthday xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi the opp went well, 2 days we spent in there in the end due to breathing problems, had a lot of tears sickness ect but on a hole I've seen 100% improvment. no snoring or breathing funny even the sniffing has stopped. once he is back on his feet I know even he will understand it was for the best. 


1 thing I need help with is he hasn't been been the toilet for 5 days now and he is 
normally very regular. I've gave all the usual things to help him along but nothing. is there anything I can buy from boots? To help 

He is 6 and taking 0.5 mill morphine 5 mill of paracetamol and difflam spray all 4 x a day 

Thank you xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It's the morphine that's bunging him up I'm afraid, he could do with some lactolose, I'm pretty sure you can buy this over the counter at a pharmacy! But if not, if you explain to your gp that he's on morphine then I'm sure they will do you a prescription, 

I'm glad he's better in general 

Nic
Xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

thanks for that pop to boots and get some. I'm just glad its over now


Xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I bet you are 😬 xx


----------

